# Sexing these 9-10 month terribilis



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Can I get a few educated guesses if possible.


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Sry pics 🤦‍♂️


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got 5 tesoros orange blackfoots and I will say that I have no idea what sexes they are. I am only certain of 1 of them which I catch calling. The only reason I am able to tell him apart at a glance is he is way smaller than the other 4 he shares a tank with. There is at least one female though. I got a clutch of 29 eggs on the 20th.


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks for the response. How old are they?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Not entirely sure. I got them from JL Exotics. He said they came in fully colored and no longer with juvenile coloration but not fully grown. He had them for 6+ months. I've had them since the beginning of Oct


----------

